# Nanotube transitors



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

another example of science catching up to science fiction 



> Printable, Flexible Carbon-Nanotube Transistors
> By Laura Mgrdichian
> Scientists from the University of Massachusetts Lowell and Brewer Science, Inc. have used carbon nanotubes as the basis for a high-speed thin-film transistors printed onto sheets of flexible plastic. Their method may allow large-area electronic circuits to be printed onto almost any flexible substrate at low cost and in mass quantities.
> 
> Applications for these flexible electronics include electronic paper, RFID (radio frequency identification) tags to track goods and people, and smart skins, which are materials and coatings containing electronic circuitry that can indicate changes in temperature or pressure, such as on aircraft or other objects.


http://www.physorg.com/news119009155.html


----------

